# HCG from 79 to 560 in just 4 days ...twins?



## advmatmom

The nurse at my OBs office just called....My numbers have come back this morning and went from 79 on Monday to 560 today!!!! My progesterone has been quite high from the begining at 48. 

The nurse wanted to caution me that THAT big of a jump could mean multiples. My question is, did any of you mommies of twins or mommies to be of twins see this kind of pattern before you got confirmation from your ultrasound?

Happy and Healthy Pregnancies to ALL OF YOU!!! :kiss:


----------



## Ohmy4

Well....it could or couldnt. I had a big jump like that, and it was just one very healthy little bean :) But if your in your 30s or were using fertility drugs (or maybe just luck!) it could very well be twins. Are you hoping for twins? Are you going back again in a few days to see how much it has gone up?


----------



## advmatmom

Ohmy4 said:


> Well....it could or couldnt. I had a big jump like that, and it was just one very healthy little bean :) But if your in your 30s or were using fertility drugs (or maybe just luck!) it could very well be twins. Are you hoping for twins? Are you going back again in a few days to see how much it has gone up?

30s no, 40s YES. I'm 42. ;) And we were on 100 mg Clomid for 1 cycle when we fell pregnant. I just found out in the very early morning hours of the 10th with a faint BFP. By later that morning the 3 tests I took were clearly positive. On Monday, my blood test came back with a kinda low 79 hcg level and fairly high 48 progesterone. I was told between 9-47 progesterone was normal range. My nurse asked if the Fertility Doc had put me on Progesterone. Which she hadn't. So that number was all me! ;) 

I am not scheduled for any more betas. Bummer! I guess we will know for sure on April 2 when we have our ultrasound. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## arj

https://multiples.about.com/od/pregnancy/tp/aatpsigns.htm

Here is a link to "10 signs you may be having twins"

:) Good luck and congrats on the :bfp: ! My hgs were low but some how there were twins in there, I think blood results can be a bit iffy.... They say one in 8 pregnancies start out as twins but only 20% stay twins. 
Clomid is a huge boost for a chance at twins tho, April 2nd is tooooo loooonng away! I bet you just wanna know now! lol


----------



## Wind

My hcg was the same as a singleton pregnancy. However, my progesterone was off the charts and my doctor said he would be surprised if I was only having one. Sure enough, almost 2 weeks later twins were confirmed via ultrasound. Good luck!!


----------



## advmatmom

Wind said:


> My hcg was the same as a singleton pregnancy. However, my progesterone was off the charts and my doctor said he would be surprised if I was only having one. Sure enough, almost 2 weeks later twins were confirmed via ultrasound. Good luck!!

My progesterone has been really high from the start as well! The nurse even asked if I was taking Progesterone, which I wasn't. I think that and the super fast jump in hcg level has them thinking there could be a slight possibility there's more than one in there. 

I'll keep yall posted. My 1st scan in April 2! ;)


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck honey. I did nt know my Hcg or progesterone levels with the twins, but from what I understand it is the progesterone which is the biggest indicator. Hcg can be the same for twins and singles in those early weeks, but progesterone rockets if it's multiples. Eek, how exciting, can't wait to hear xxx


----------



## virginialove

My first beta ( 10 days post 5 day ivf transfer) was 532 and two days later the second beta was 1203. 3 days later after that 3987. I definitely had a hunch I was having twins when my first beta came back so high. Ultrasound today at 6 weeks confirmed TWINS!!!! I am def freaking out!!


----------



## arj

virginialove said:


> My first beta ( 10 days post 5 day ivf transfer) was 532 and two days later the second beta was 1203. 3 days later after that 3987. I definitely had a hunch I was having twins when my first beta came back so high. Ultrasound today at 6 weeks confirmed TWINS!!!! I am def freaking out!!

WOW congrats!!


----------



## chloe11

My beta about 10 days post transfer of 5 day embryos was 440. They always took about 3 days to double though. 

My progeresterone was from 770 - 1005 though !!!!! ( had my bhcg and progesterone tested for 2 weeks)

Xxxxxxx


----------



## advmatmom

Had our first scan yesterday..... ONE healthy little heartbeat! We are blessed!


----------



## arj

Congrats, must have just had high hcgs!


----------



## AmesLouise

Congratulations!!!


----------

